# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Biqu B1 - Noob to 3D Printing

## CMNAB79

Hello All,
  I apologize if this is in the incorrect thread.   I'm new to 3d printing and slowing working through the ins and outs, however I'm struggling with my printer (BIQU B1).  There are 3 fans on the head of the printers, the one on the front runs all the time however the other two (one on each side) do not run.  How do I know if or when they are to run and is there a way to test them?  

  Not sure if they are controlled by ambient temp or if they are controlled by the slicer (currently using Cura).  I just did a 16 hour project and the side fans never came on, the piece does not look bad however, being new to printing I'm not sure what is really good or bad.

Any help would be appreciated.

thanks all.

----------

